# SMALL GARDEN IN EAST TEXAS - 3



## gary s (Feb 9, 2019)

Got my Onions Planted last week  Pics to follow


----------



## foamheart (Feb 9, 2019)

<hangs head in shame>

A local boy came by yesterday wanting to know if my tractor was for sale.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 9, 2019)

I got a free load of wood chips from the tree service last week and had the driver dump it on a tarp in the driveway. Today, I moved half of it and now have a 4" thick mat of mulch around my raised bed garden. I made a 4' perimeter all round. I've declared war on dollar weed!!! It use to creep under my boarder and into the raise beds, not any more! I'll keep it at bay around the edge with a weed burner.


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2019)

Pic of my Onions   Cot my Taters cut for planting


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2019)

Go ahead rub it in my gardening is still 2 months away.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 11, 2019)

I plant tomatoes March 1st here. Still have to worry about a possible frost until about March 21st though. I put a 1 gallon jug of water next to the tender seedlings for a sunlight heat sink until threat of frost is gone.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2019)

May 1st here before you can plant tomatoes safely.

Warren


----------



## newbrian (Mar 5, 2019)

Our last frost date is May 15th here, garden goes in around that time every year.


----------



## gary s (Mar 17, 2019)

Just way to pretty to stay inside 70 and Sunny. I decided to get myself outside and get my garden planted.
Wife k\and neighbor kept checking on me since its only been 3 weeks from my Hospital stay. I assured everybody I was OK and can scoot around in the dirt just fine. I already had my Onions and Taters in the ground so today I planted
3 kinds of tomatoes, 2 kinds of cucumbers, Squash and Zucchini


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2019)

Looks Beautiful Gary!!
Nice Job, as always!!
Around here we always waited until Memorial Day for Veggie Garden Planting, and Mother's Day for Flower planting.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm a long ways out on the garden. It's under and behind this snowbank back by the trees.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2019)

Very nice looking garden Gary. I plan on planting this week some time....


----------



## wbf610 (Mar 17, 2019)

gary s said:


> View attachment 390578
> View attachment 390579
> View attachment 390580
> View attachment 390582
> ...


How many onion set did you put in?  I’m about three weeks out for onions and broccoli.


----------



## gary s (Mar 18, 2019)

wbf610 said:


> How many onion set did you put in?  I’m about three weeks out for onions and broccoli.


I planted 250 sets

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 18, 2019)

I forgot to post a pic of my Garlic


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2019)

gary s said:


> I forgot to post a pic of my Garlic
> 
> View attachment 390662




Being next to the house, that Garlic should keep the Vampires out too.

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Mar 18, 2019)

Nice looking garden!  Up here tomatoes can't go in the ground until end of May!


----------



## Medina Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Nice garden, I hope it stays dry this week so I can turn my dirt over.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 18, 2019)

You always have a good lookin garden. Looks like it again this year.


----------



## gary s (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks Foam,  I try

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 26, 2019)

Looking great Gary. If it doesn't stop raining and dry up some I'm going to have to try hydroponic gardening.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 26, 2019)

gary s said:


> Thanks Foam,  I try
> 
> Gary


Yep...I agree with foam...good looking garden.
Question-what is the black stuff between the onion rows? compost or charcoal?


----------



## gary s (Mar 26, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Yep...I agree with foam...good looking garden.
> Question-what is the black stuff between the onion rows? compost or charcoal?



Compost 

Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 26, 2019)

<thumbs up> good looking stuff gary....


----------



## gary s (Apr 8, 2019)

I was sitting around thinking about my Garden and what all I have. Not sure if everything will produce this year but hoping the majority will.
My veggies :    Tomatoes 3 types, Peppers 2 types, Onions 2 types, Cucumbers 2 types, Squash, Zucchini ,garlic, Potatoes and Asparagus
Fruit : Strawberry's, Muscadine's, Blackberry's, Blueberry's ,Grapes ,Figs,Peaches, Plums, Pears and Kiwi

All my veggies will do good, Strawberry's, Figs, Blackberry's should do good Hoping my Muscadine's will really produce
Peach tree should have peaches this year Maybe the Plum, probably not the Pear. Should have some grapes and possibly Blueberry's. Kiwi will probably be next year.

I love Gardening and Growing

Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 8, 2019)

I got some tomato fertilizer sunday...buddy caught 77 catfish on saturday. Perfect timing as my tomato plants have been in the ground for 3 weeks...






Tomatoes are happy, still need to get my peppers inda ground.


----------



## gary s (Apr 29, 2019)

Decided to check the Potatoes today, dug up one plant, here is what I got,
Looks like Green Beans and Taters tomorrow.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 29, 2019)

Nice find Gary.

Warren


----------



## foamheart (Apr 29, 2019)

Ain't nuthin wrong with that!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 29, 2019)

X2! Good lookin crop of spuds! Gonna be good with green beans!


----------



## gary s (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks guys.  I sent a pic to my BIL who lives just south of North Little Rock He said his rotted in the ground.
They have had a ton of rain. It is his second year of Vegetable Gardening, Same thing happened to him last year.
Bummer. I'm one of those guys who roll the dice every year and plant early, sometimes it works out, some times I have to replant, This year worked out, I'll have a few squash by next week and already have a few peppers. and my onions are really getting big.

Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 30, 2019)

I've not had success planting onions. Always get smallish bulbs and have to fight with the white lace flies eating the green tops. 
What variety are you growing? What are you doing to combat pests on your onions?

I grew from seed planted in a flat in October, then transplanted the starts first week of December. Seeds were easier to source locally. I'd have to order starts.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 30, 2019)

Yea, sad to hear about all the rain North of us... I expect veggie prices to go up because of it....
The Miss. River is on track to smash the high water duration record that was set back in 1927. River was on a slow fall, but with all the recent rains, it is now on a rise again....


----------



## gary s (Apr 30, 2019)

Here are a few pics of my Grapes, Blackberry's and Wife's Flowers


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2019)

Looks Great, as always, Gary!!
Love Me some of my Favorite "Roasted Reds" !!!

It seems it never stops raining up here!!!
Every year more of my yards turn from Grass to Moss. It's really getting ridiculous with the rain in SE PA !!
The North side of things like my house, my garage, and even the grass on the North sides of the Wooded Areas are all gradually changing to Moss, which has no root structure, and rips off easily when you drive over it with the mower.

I used to be able to kick up dust when I mowed---Haven't seen any Dust for at least 10 years around here!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman says we are going to get a bunch of rain over the next several days

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2019)

gary s said:


> Weatherman says we are going to get a bunch of rain over the next several days
> 
> Gary




They're saying about the same as usual for here----"2 Days out of the next 14 days are not supposed to rain."

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 30, 2019)

Here are a few more Pics, Just looked at my Muscadine Vines, Squash and Wife's Roses
If all the Muscadine's make I'll have a lot. Loaded all the way down the fence.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 30, 2019)

Nice squash and great grapes coming. Wife's roses look nice too.

Warren


----------



## gary s (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks Warren

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jun 26, 2019)

I haven't posted anything about my garden lately, Here is an update, I pulled all my onions and Taters 3 or 4 weeks ago, I got plenty of each but they were small this year compared to last year and the year before. We got a tremendous amount rain and I'm pretty sure that affected the size. My Squash and Zucchini plants came on like gang busters got enough squash for about 3 messes and that was it withered up and died. Tomatoes and Cucumbers are another story.
We can't eat or give them away fast enough. Fridge is full of Al's recipe pickles plus Bread and Butter canned about 3 gallons of tomatoes (Probably do one more canning on them) I'm gunna have a big crop of Muscadine's , Peaches doing good, Pear tree has 3 pear's Plum Tree has 2 plums they are only 2.5 years old. Next year they should have plenty. My blackberry's did pretty good.
Cayenne and bells doing good. About two weeks ago I planted my Sweet Taters and Green Beans, both are doing really good, Last Saturday I planted some Okra. Also Fig tree is loaded and getting a few strawberry's if we can beat the birds.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2019)

gary s said:


> I haven't posted anything about my garden lately, Here is an update, I pulled all my onions and Taters 3 or 4 weeks ago, I got plenty of each but they were small this year compared to last year and the year before. We got a tremendous amount rain and I'm pretty sure that affected the size. My Squash and Zucchini plants came on like gang busters got enough squash for about 3 messes and that was it withered up and died. Tomatoes and Cucumbers are another story.
> We can't eat or give them away fast enough. Fridge is full of Al's recipe pickles plus Bread and Butter canned about 3 gallons of tomatoes (Probably do one more canning on them) I'm gunna have a big crop of Muscadine's , Peaches doing good, Pear tree has 3 pear's Plum Tree has 2 plums they are only 2.5 years old. Next year they should have plenty. My blackberry's did pretty good.
> Cayenne and bells doing good. About two weeks ago I planted my Sweet Taters and Green Beans, both are doing really good, Last Saturday I planted some Okra. Also Fig tree is loaded and getting a few strawberry's if we can beat the birds.
> 
> Gary




"Where's the Beef?" (Pics)
I love your Garden Pics!!
Be back.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Aug 13, 2019)

We are getting about this many Muscadine's every other day still a lot out there. Also the figs are getting ripe about 5 -6 a day.   Strawberry Fig Jam and Muscadine Jelly   Mmmmm

We have about 5 bags of this many already








Thanks

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 14, 2019)

What no wine?

Warren


----------



## gary s (Aug 14, 2019)

Nah   just jelly

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Aug 14, 2019)

I love muscadine jelly! Neighbor grows the Platinum variety. Looks wrong, tastes good! LOL He doesn't make wine either. I used to pick 'em wild, climbing up in the old trees picking them and smoking smoke vines, my lips would be covered  in fever blisters  for a week...LOL  Wasn't as funny then though. LOL


----------



## gary s (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks Foam, Used to go pick em wild with my uncle, and my aunt would make jelly. My wife grew up picking Muscadine's and blackberry's   Love that jelly

Gary


----------

